# Roccat Kave not working =.



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, I'm new here but I'm having problems with my Roccat Kave, the headset is fine but it doesn't seem to work with my Motherboard. 

I know it's not the headset itself because my friend with the exact same motherboard tested the headset and it worked fine. When I plug it in to mine the jacks don't pick it up. The USB is fine but I can't get sound or mic working. When I go to Device and Printers the headset shows up in the UN-specifed section. It works fine for my friend so it has to be my Jacks. They jacks also didn't pick up some speakers I tested.

If anyone could shed some light on the subject that would be soo great.

I have a Asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen3 Motherboard.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2012)

You need the proper sound drivers for the mobo, try looking at Asrock's site

oh and I have a Roccat Kave too myself

EDIT: try here http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&Model=Z68 Extreme3 Gen3


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> You need the proper sound drivers for the mobo, try looking at Asrock's site
> 
> oh and I have a Roccat Kave too myself
> 
> EDIT: try here http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&Model=Z68 Extreme3 Gen3



I downloaded the Drivers and I got alot more options in my sound devices but none are the Roccat Headphones and it's still in the unspecified section :/

Thanks though!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Are they USB? if they are audio/mic jacks, they shouldnt be showing up in devices at all.

There is a good chance that you might have to switch the audio device yourself.  I have to do that for HDMI.


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Are they USB? if they are audio/mic jacks, they shouldnt be showing up in devices at all.
> 
> There is a good chance that you might have to switch the audio device yourself.  I have to do that for HDMI.



They have a USB and the Jacks, what do you mean by switching the audio myself?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

You can go into the audio devices, right click, and set as default audio / communication device.  Give that a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> You can go into the audio devices, right click, and set as default audio / communication device.  Give that a try and see if it works for you.



Hmm, well it's default and stuff and is says it's picking up sound but I can't hear anything or mic doesn't pick anything up either :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Make sure you have "disable front audio detection" turned on.


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Make sure you have "disable front audio detection" turned on.



Alright, I did that and still no progress :/
I also changed the default device to this because the Jack information said this was using the rear port where I have the headset plugged in. Nothing working though :C






thanks for the reply's guys!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you have something plugged in your front panel? If so disconnect.
Do you have the USB from Roccat plugged in? It needs the power, nothing else.


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Do you have something plugged in your front panel? If so disconnect.
> Do you have the USB from Roccat plugged in? It needs the power, nothing else.



There is nothing plugged in my front panel and the USB is plugged in. Still nothing :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Also make sure you mute the playback volume on the microphone cause I chased my tail and pissed off many people in teamspeak cause when they would talk or I was gaming, they could hear everything I heard. Finally found the issue was this


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Also make sure you mute the playback volume on the microphone cause I chased my tail and pissed off many people in teamspeak cause when they would talk or I was gaming, they could hear everything I heard. Finally found the issue was this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121218/236.jpg



Yeah, Gotta get it working first, Thanks though


----------



## RoflJoker (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone got any other ideas?


----------

